
What choices have to be made by whom to solve DDoS problem? - marmot777
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/senator-prods-federal-agencies-on-iot-mess/
======
marmot777
I mean who other than regulators. That is, I think that this is the last
opportunity before heavy handed regulation that possibly throws out the baby
with the bath water.

